# I never heard of a Gladiator doing a 5 day body part split - Pieman's Battle log



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

So new log time.

I have decided to give rugby a go before I'm too old. As I approach my 33rd year, this is my last push towards making the world cup squad next year. I haven't played in over 10 years, i'm 5'6", slow and not that talented, but the dream is alive. :turned: :surrender:

After a cut and bulk I am at a not so lean 83KGish. But looks aren't goal, performance is. So if you want a structured log of a well planned out routine design for body builders, then this is wrong place. For seeing me push my boundaries in power, endurance and vomit inducing conditioning. This is the right place.

I've just been struck down with shingles so I'm just getting back into the swing of things at the moment.

Monday - 10KM casual jog

Weds - 1000m challenge on the concept 2 rower (level 10, 1000m as fast as possible) 3:30 first ever attempt. Note to self, warm up more. Then a few bits of light work.

If i feel better tomorrow I will get back in the power rack

Welcome aboard the puke bus.


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

Good luck ****!

Your a right shorty aint ya!


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

good luck - am quite interested in what a rugby players workout would be like. i imagine alot of compounds but focusing on speed to create more explosive power??


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Im in roid'ead!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm technically 'in season' now, so it won't be hugely bodybuilding. If will be about working on weakness, raw strenth, conditioning and dynamic strength.

Compounds, olympic lifts, prowler/sled training, circuit/crossfit stuff.

Don't worry, i'll find sometime to stay beautiful.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Subbed :thumbup1:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm in mate.

All the best with the new goals.

I'll ask....natty or enhanced?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

In mate as this is more my sort of training than BB stuff. I do 500m challenge on concept2 and its terrible lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I am a natty of course 

If you guys want some bonus protein with your first order from www.gonutrition.com please use this referral code *GXFLJK*

I will throw in free training advice with it


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> In mate as this is more my sort of training than BB stuff. I do 500m challenge on concept2 and its terrible lol


****, i went for 1000m no wonder i felt like death


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> ****, i went for 1000m no wonder i felt like death


I was made to do 1000m once and its impossible to sprint hard that long on the rower so 500m is better


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> I was made to do 1000m once and its impossible to sprint hard that long on the rower so 500m is better


what's your 500m PB, i need something to work towards. after 700m it did start getting revolting.

my training is going to be very similiar to how i imagine MMA training is. I was doing a little MMA before, but got injured. I think it classes with my Rugby training so i'm, not sure i can fit it in  i want to do so much, but there is so little time


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> what's your 500m PB, i need something to work towards. after 700m it did start getting revolting.
> 
> my training is going to be very similiar to how i imagine MMA training is. I was doing a little MMA before, but got injured. I think it classes with my Rugby training so i'm, not sure i can fit it in  i want to do so much, but there is so little time


1:33 is my best so far mate but i think i could improve it


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> 1:33 is my best so far mate but i think i could improve it


My building has a rubbish gym, but has with a concept 2. I am planning on do this a few times a week. I am also planning on doing it multiple time in one session.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> My building has a rubbish gym, but has with a concept 2. I am planning on do this a few times a week. I am also planning on doing it multiple time in one session.


Yeah mate try 3 x 500m with 1min rest inbetween


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah mate try 3 x 500m with 1min rest inbetween


Challenge accepted


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Subbed matey. Will be interested in how it works out. More rugby than mma, but wot the fcuk


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Been busy and still in recovery so have been keeping it light

*Thursday*

Rowing 500m Sprint

-1.39 1 minute rest - 1.45 3 minutes rest, tried a 3rd set, but it wasn't happening,

Did some light abs and back work

*Friday*

Squat

140 x 3 x 3

Paused Decline Bench

100 x 4 x 3

Hang clean

60KG x 3

80kg x 3

and a few sets of dynamic pull ups.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah mate try 3 x 500m with 1min rest inbetween


Jon **** more like. Horrible. Just horrible


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

33 and 5'6", haven't got a lot going for ya :tongue:

Out of interest, what's your diet gonna be like throughout this next phase? Can't believe how well 'The Pieman Diet' is working tbh.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> Jon **** more like. Horrible. Just horrible


  i know mate ! At least know that im here feeling the same haha. And people think doing bicep curls is hard work :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm in, you are a maggot aren't you, 5'6'

Are you still on the gear?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> I'm in, you are a maggot aren't you, 5'6'
> 
> Are you still on the gear?


I'm a natty warrior!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> So new log time.
> 
> I have decided to give rugby a go before I'm too old. As I approach my 33rd year, this is my last push towards making the world cup squad next year. I haven't played in over 10 years, i'm 5'6", slow and not that talented, but the dream is alive. :turned: :surrender:
> 
> ...


HIIT for rugby mate  travel to south wales and ill sort you a shirt out


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> I'm a natty warrior!


Same as me, haven't had a jab for a week


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Madoxx said:


> HIIT for rugby mate  travel to south wales and ill sort you a shirt out


I'm sorted for toilet paper.

are you near Cardiff?


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Besta luck Simon...Id love to be still playing, but I banjoed my knee at it last year....game over. Enjoy buddy.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

5 ft 6 representing


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

D9S4 said:


> 5 ft 6 representing


It was quite funny today at the gym, I was working in squats with this guy who power lifts and is 5'6 and 75KG it's mostly regulars in the mornings and we both squat more than curl bro's who are there. We were getting lots of looks from the 100KG half squatters


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> I'm sorted for toilet paper.
> 
> are you near Cardiff?


Very close


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Rugby season's just starting for me to, be interesting for me to see how you go about training and diet


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Played a friendly in the 2nd team. We won, but Christ. I'm in a lot of pain.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Injured my toe so haven't been able to train for a few days.

Did an upper body day yesterday, nothing spectacular. Sadly couldn't squat. Finished with a 500m row sprint. Vom


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Subbed. Will be nice to see a different type training log. This is also more along the type of training I want to start doing myself.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

My foot is still injured so i can't do too much intense training at the moment.

I did 45 mins *spin class*

THEN

*Low Box Squats *

these were with 1 min rests

60KG x 3

80KG x 3

90KG x 3

100KG x 3

110KG x 3

120KG x 3

130KG x 3

120KG x 3

110KG x 3

100KG x 3

80KG x 3

60KG x 10

the low rests made this quite challenging.

*OHP*

50KG x 10 (x3)

then had a whole pizza for PWO with chicken and salad for dessert


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> My foot is still injured so i can't do too much intense training at the moment.
> 
> I did 45 mins *spin class*
> 
> ...


Hhahaa that is the worst dessert ever ! facking ell! fatty!

Mate im craving scons, clotted cream and Jam - BRING ON CHEAT DAY!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

SCOOT123 said:


> Hhahaa that is the worst dessert ever ! facking ell! fatty!
> 
> Mate im craving scons, clotted cream and Jam - BRING ON CHEAT DAY!


Well I did have a feast ice cream in the mid afternoon?


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Well I did have a feast ice cream in the mid afternoon?


Ahh they remind me of being a kid lol!

Did they have ice creams when you was a kid


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

SCOOT123 said:


> Ahh they remind me of being a kid lol!
> 
> Did they have ice creams when you was a kid


When I was a kid, cheeky shuts got a clip round the ear


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Lman's journal is more active than this, he's probably training hard too, poor show pieman.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

robdobbie said:


> Lman's journal is more active than this, he's probably training hard too, poor show pieman.


Pieman died on the rower i heard !.......from a kung fu chop from ricky12345


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Pieman died on the rower i heard !.......from a kung fu chop from ricky12345


(I really need to read the rest of Mr 12345's thread, only saw the first page, I'll brb with a witty coimment)


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Pieman died on the rower i heard !.......from a kung fu chop from ricky12345


He really went full retard didn't he?



> Look shut ure ****ing mouth u spasticated mouthy **** and stop dreaming u have a missis and kid watching xfactor because ure seedy old **** with a bald head trying to wind people up on the net along with trying to lose ure viginity on pof while going through body building forums looking at people's journels to take there pictures and put it on pof as ure avi and dream it's u


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

robdobbie said:


> He really went full retard didn't he?


Haha yeah mate he lost it ! Im surprised anyone is left on here ! Lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Sorry fans. Injured my foot and some tough stuff going on in general life. Back in the gym yesterday

Squats 140 x 3 x4

Good mornings 80kg x 4 x 10

Bulgarian split squats 18kg eh x 10

Videoed the last set of squats so might post it later


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

A light session today.

Cleans

60 x 3

70 x 3

75 x 3

Deadlifts

140 x3 x 5

OHP

40x 5

50 x5

60 x 5

60x 5

65 x5

50 x 3 x 8

Face pulls

Cable side raises


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Just seen this, subbed!

Nice workouts, what style of squat do you do low/high bar?

Stick up that video if you have it, would be nice to see your style.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

went to the gym today with the missus.

did some squats, bench and chins together (true love)

then a cardio circuit of sled +20KG push 10m pull 10m (on astroturf)

10 burpees

10 press ups

20 mountain climbers (10 el)

10 sits ups

10 leg extentions

1 minute rest

and repeat x 2

went to the farmers market and got some fresh veg, lamb shoulder and venison shoulder. mmmmmmmmmmmm

I have some fun news too. This journal is going to get a whole lot more fun


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

tikkajohn said:


> Just seen this, subbed!
> 
> Nice workouts, what style of squat do you do low/high bar?
> 
> Stick up that video if you have it, would be nice to see your style.


low bar, i change my stance from time to time


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Subbed for the fun!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Crossfit this morning. My toe is still sore so still can't run or do anything that involves too much pressure on it.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

yesterday, first morning workout in ages.

*Bench*

100KG x 4 x 5

*DB Press*

30KG x 10, x 8

28KG x 10

*Incline Press*

60 KG high rep sets x 3 (didn't count)

*Biceps*


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> I'm in mate.
> 
> All the best with the new goals.
> 
> I'll ask....natty or enhanced?


This could change very shortly


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Whats the crossfit workout like mate ?

A place has opened up near my normal weights gym 'crossfit medway' looked in and they had tractor tires, olympic rings, plyo boxes. So it looked decent


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Bring the juice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Whats the crossfit workout like mate ?
> 
> A place has opened up near my normal weights gym 'crossfit medway' looked in and they had tractor tires, olympic rings, plyo boxes. So it looked decent


i'm sure i have posted a picture of it before, but it's well kitted out. It has tires, kettlebell, oly rings, more bars than broadmarsh, steps, boxes, different ropes, sleds, prowlers, different surfaces (clay/astro) for the sleds. Weights, trx.

Crossfit is basically dressed up circuit training. I will write up the sessions in more detail if you guys like.

Cycle suggestions welcome.

I was thinking:

Orbis T400 1ml e5d (2 vials will make that 100 days)

Oral (thinking winny for weeks 1-4) - ideally something where i don't have to deal with too much pumps, so maybe a moderate dose of tbol or var either

HCG 1000iu weekly

tradition PCT as required.

open to suggestions of labs or oral.

My goals are to recomp rather than gain size. Will cut for the first 4 weeks and then gradually up the calories. Not aiming for much more size


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Pieman are u a PT right?

Would you recommend it as a career/any advice


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

DazUKM said:


> Pieman are u a PT right?
> 
> Would you recommend it as a career/any advice


no. lol. i should be. I think i would be better than than my current job!

i work for a tech company in account management. I just am a geek on the science of lifting.

From what I can see though PT is becoming more respected. When i was in Oz, it was a legitimate career and PTs are far more common. If i was to do be a PT these would be my top tips

1) Look the part. Packaging sells.

2) sales over science. getting customers is the tough bit. Learn what gets people on board and get a good referral scheme going. You probably already know enough to get people going better in the gym. People want you to drive them forward in most cases. Which lead to ...

3) motivation. This is what people re really buying. Read Anthony Robins stuff and similar and learn to inspire people

4) stay ahead of the game. Read everything. Even if it's broscience. People will want to learn themselves and if they think they are more up to date with 'innovative methods' than you, they will lose faith.

5) In the summer run Bootcamps. There are megapopular and going to get bigger. They also tap into a market that many miss out on. People who don't want gym membership. Run a session every morning at £5-10 a pop and you will can up your income by a £1K - £1.5K a month or more in the summer months for a few hours a day work and you'll get loads of new PT clients too.

6) be original. Be a brand and invest time in social media and articles. Don't give a **** about people slagging you off. Your science is someone else's broscience. So long as you have happy customers, don't every bother responding to haters

7) do a damn good job and be punctual and give feedback and documentation on what you have done for them

8) Don't study sports science or PT in higher education. Study Physio or something scientific. It will give you more to offer clients and open up more career opportunity. It is also less likely to go out of date. You will struggle to learn physio in an evening class. You can learn exercise science on the sofa and on the internet easier. Besides when you are 50, do you want to dealing with 20 year old lads who will run circles round you at 6am?

9) network, if you have friends in sports clubs, get involved and use the skils from above to get your brand and client base on the up.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks for that, good advice I'll remember

The only thing that concerns me is people want the next best thing, say I put someone on a program similar to starting strength or stronglifts but they want the 'new innovation' BS doing bench presses on a Swiss ball or some other weird sht. And may end up in the situation where you train someone subpar just to have the clients :/

Hopefully results will do the talking

I was actually considering going to uni next year to study excerise science or nutrition, or both, something along those lines so I may rethink that.

People always tell me to do what I love not what's a safe career so that's why I'm thinking about a career in this industry.. But then sometimes i think **** it lets just become an account or some other boring sht for a safe well paid job. I'd probs regret it if I didn't give a career in PTing a try.

I agree strongly with the looking the part, which is why I'm considering doing a degree so that I will 100% look the part when I finish, at the moment I'm still an average gym goer tbh especially as people have such high standards from fake nattys ect, would probs start using


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

DazUKM said:


> Thanks for that, good advice I'll remember
> 
> The only thing that concerns me is people want the next best thing, say I put someone on a program similar to starting strength or stronglifts but they want the 'new innovation' BS doing bench presses on a Swiss ball or some other weird sht. And may end up in the situation where you train someone subpar just to have the clients :/
> 
> ...


It's sad, but if you are selling, you have to give people what they want to a certain degree. Restaurants won't always sell dishes they think are the tastiest, but the ones that put bums on the seats. They then deliver a product that will get repeat business.

If you get someone in and say squat 3 times press 3 times and pull 3 times you will lose interest. Read half the posts on here. It's mainly people focusing on the 10-20% that doesn't matter rather than the 80-90% that does.

However if you integrate squats, presses and pulls into sessions that include the fancy **** that doesn't matter which they get satisfaction from. You will achieve both goals and have them coming back for more.

But hey, what do i know?


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Its sad but true, it's the same with nutrition, ppl want to eliminate group foods and eat certain things when it really has no impact...

I'll check out Physio


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Oh and then there's the bs supplements there forced to push at rip off prices


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> This could change very shortly


What's the craic mate? Ive been awol. You going on the Tren are you? :laugh:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I've been really rubbish updating this b

I played a full match of rugby on sat which was brutal. In so much pain!

Got in a little session yesterday

Decline bench 110kg x5

90kg x 2x8

Incline bench (short rests)

60kg x 5 x10

Chins and various rows. Shoulder was sore so I went light


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

So let's get down to the real business, when are you planning to start your cycle once you have everything you need?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> So let's get down to the real business, when are you planning to start your cycle once you have everything you need?


Just need to buy it and get it. The orbis tritest I was going to get was out of stock, so skewed my plans. Might get WC TEST e from a new source, but I've had so much new information and opens it's spun my mind.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Just need to buy it and get it. The orbis tritest I was going to get was out of stock, so skewed my plans. Might get WC TEST e from a new source, but I've had so much new information and opens it's spun my mind.


I know what you mean, but don't overthink what test to use. After 4 weeks it's all started working and doesn't make a difference, I'd imagine T400's with prop + cyp in were made because they probably get to work slightly faster than a eth blend on it's own.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> I know what you mean, but don't overthink what test to use. After 4 weeks it's all started working and doesn't make a difference, I'd imagine T400's with prop + cyp in were made because they probably get to work slightly faster than a eth blend on it's own.


Will get an order in for some test e in the next 24 hours.

Winny kicker I think


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm on WC Test E myself mate, goes in very smooth and zero pip.

What lab's Winstrol are you thinking of getting and at what dose are you going to run it?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I'm on WC Test E myself mate, goes in very smooth and zero pip.
> 
> What lab's Winstrol are you thinking of getting and at what dose are you going to run it?


I ended up buying the WC test E and should have a delivery by tomorrow. The winny is WC too.

I had my wisdom teeth out at the weekend so can't train at the moment. In fact, i've only had 2 weeks training out of 8 due to a messed up foot, shingles and mouth surgery. Hopefully I will make up for lost time.

The overall plan is this

Cutting Phases weeks 1-4

375ml Test E

50mg Winny

then 5-11

500ml Test E

12-14

I might bridge with a short ester depending on how the rest of the cycle goes. I did get a vial of orbis lean gain 60 each of Test Prop/Mast P/Tren Ace, but that might just sit in the draw for now. We'll see how we go.

PCT is Nolva, Clomid and will run AI and HCG through out.

Not sure what my training is going to be, will go by feel and no doubt slip into a routine. Because of my lack of recent training, it will mainly be compound strength stuff during the cutting phase


----------



## Aslan (Nov 21, 2012)

So did you manage to talk the misses around or are you going to be pinning on the quiet?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Aslan said:


> So did you manage to talk the misses around or are you going to be pinning on the quiet?


talked her round.










Honesty is the cornerstone of love


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Make sure you don't snap ur sht up on winny and test m8


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

So should I continue this log or start another?

I'm fully signed up to the darkside


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> So should I continue this log or start another?
> 
> I'm fully signed up to the darkside


Start another, this journal was as sh!t as L man's


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I ended up buying the WC test E and should have a delivery by tomorrow. The winny is WC too.
> 
> I had my wisdom teeth out at the weekend so can't train at the moment. In fact, i've only had 2 weeks training out of 8 due to a messed up foot, shingles and mouth surgery. Hopefully I will make up for lost time.
> 
> ...


500ml for dem ausbuilt gains


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

lol mg of course


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

this is the new log

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/243177-my-piecycle-my-journey-darkside.html

@Milky can you lock this bad boy up


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

As requested.


----------

